# Moving to Auckland



## Plissken (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello
I have been offered a job in Auckland as engineer. I have a PhD and 12 years experience
How much should I expect? Just to have a rough idea
I would come with my wife and she has a Bachelor in Business Admin: how many chances does she has to find a job in that field? We are both 39 (no kids)
Thanks in advance


----------

